# Have YOU been good this year?



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been a very good boy this year, Robert. Will I find one of these under our Christmas tree? :icon_whistling:
( Nice pic of some really neat equipment)


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

do they ship to the north pole for santa or is that extra?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I'VE been WAY better than micah !! :smiley-whacky017:


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice tidy dealership and good post!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I have..... 
:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I see as much Husky equipment in the pic as Honda goodies.
Does Santa have divided loyalties???
:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Pick me, pick me !!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well...I've tried to be. All I'm sayin'


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If I haven't been good, "I promise I will be if you bring me a new(or used) Honda for Christmas". Please-Please-Please.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been good, and there is no video proof to prove otherwise.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

:blush::blush:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

define good


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> define good



"You"


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I was good(ish).

James


----------

